

Can't override procrastination settings anymore - sanj

For anyone who was also surprised, PG has made good on removing the override switch on the no-procast settings.<p>Now I can't undermine myself.  As much.
======
ars
Can I ask for an option to _yes_ override myself? Otherwise I'm going to have
to turn it on and off every day, or on weekends.

I use it as a reminder, not as a force.

And you can't even get to your profile to change it once it locks you out!

I don't like it. What if I post something, and I need to edit it? 90% of the
time I override, it's for that.

~~~
dlytle
Same here, actually; I use it primarily as a reminder. Some days I get a lot
of value out of the anti-procrastination feature, as it will warn me when I've
been here. I actually start my browsing on work days with HN, because if I get
the warning, I know I should just stop.

Also, fairly frequently I open a few articles, and by the time I get back to
click to the next page I've been locked out. Override is really handy then.

~~~
Retric
I would suggest a 5 minute reminder before being locked out.

------
sgk284
Thank you pg. I had recommended giving a karma penalty (-1) for every
override, but this works too. It seems others are requesting an "override
allowed" setting, which could definitely be useful but as it stands I'm really
liking the no override.

------
hs
i love this new feature ... might as well take the retry button since
refreshing the pages accomplishes the same thing

